# :( this what the neighbors just said to me



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

haha well if the girls dont stop messing, i'll have to give them away to someone. also i'm trying to get a more varied collection
 

what are ferrets just toys to do what you want with   

So wish i could speak my mind to her~!!!!!

sorry for the rant but im missing my baby so much and to have some cold hearted cow say she will give up her girls because they are messy and she wants to have some variety makes me beyond mad!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

eurrrgh well if the girls are messy clean them out, she dosen't seem a nice person just someone who gets and then sells on.  what does she mean Variation Colours?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

she says she has to many polecats and wants a silvertip and an albino boy and a dark polecat prob to breed


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> she says she has to many polecats and wants a silvertip and an albino boy and a dark polecat prob to breed


poor ferrets  I hope she dosent get anymore, people like yourself has to pick up her kits.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I cant take any more, there is no more room at the inn


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> I cant take any more, there is no more room at the inn


no but the ones you saved are lucky


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Why on earth does she want more if she can't bare their poops. Simple, clean them out more often. Does she clean her's out daily snazzy. My boys are indoors and I have 2 trays. One in and one out, lined and ready to switch over for the dirty tray...simples.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

She says its because they are pooping inside the bedding area and she has in the past had to get rid of girls who had this 'problem'  

God only knows where these poor girls will end up


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well why dosent she think of ways to train them, maybe the ferrets arent happy with the bedding?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I have suggested trying different bedding :bored: 

I will keep my ear to the ground for any good homes that might be needed for her girls, will also be phoning rspca to tell them not to let her adopt any ferrets!!!


----------

